# T.W. Dyott Lip Repair



## baltbottles (Dec 30, 2011)

I just finished the rebuilding of the missing section of the lip on the little Dyott pontiled medicine I dug a few weeks ago. It came out pretty well. Now I will give it about two weeks to totally cure then use a matting agent to match the surface patina of the rest of the bottle. This one was a bit of a challenge to replicate the downwardly folded flared lip. But came out really well.

 Chris


----------



## baltbottles (Dec 30, 2011)

Another view


----------



## baltbottles (Dec 30, 2011)

Here's a before picture.

 Chris


----------



## AntiqueMeds (Dec 30, 2011)

looks great. that's a small but very historic medicine. Worth the effort.
 Have any good tips to share with us other restorers?


----------



## JOETHECROW (Dec 30, 2011)

Looks really good.


----------



## kungfufighter (Dec 30, 2011)

Nice work Chris!


----------



## baltbottles (Dec 30, 2011)

Thanks guys. I will post some more pictures of it once its finished and I have the patina matched.

 Chris


----------



## JOETHECROW (Dec 30, 2011)

> ORIGINAL: baltbottles
> 
> I just finished the rebuilding of the missing section of the lip on the little Dyott pontiled medicine I dug a few weeks ago. It came out pretty well. Now I will give it about two weeks to totally cure then use a matting agent to match the surface patina of the rest of the bottle. This one was a bit of a challenge to replicate the downwardly folded flared lip. But came out really well.
> 
> Chris


 
 Wow,...can't say it enough, Museum worthy repair.


----------



## Wheelah23 (Dec 30, 2011)

How'd you match the color so exactly, Chris? I've been thinking about repairing a couple bottles like that, but it must take some serious skill to get the color to match.


----------



## blade (Dec 30, 2011)

Looks nice Chris.


----------



## cobaltbot (Dec 30, 2011)

That's the one I was talking about!  Great little piece of history right there!


----------



## bottlekid76 (Dec 30, 2011)

That looks really good Chris!


----------



## bostaurus (Dec 30, 2011)

Great job...it looks wonderful.


----------



## Steve/sewell (Dec 31, 2011)

Chris awesome job I cant wait to get it to its new home.


----------



## adshepard (Dec 31, 2011)

Looks great!

 I have a very similar repair to do.  Can you share how you did it?

 Thanks,

 Alan


----------



## cracked bottle (Dec 31, 2011)

Chris,


 That is some awesome repair work.


 Marc


----------



## surfaceone (Jan 1, 2012)

Hello Chris,

 Truly enviable transformation, sir! How long have you been doing this type of bottle restoration?

 I can only imagine the disasters I'd be having, were I to attempt something like this...


----------



## rpinkham (Jan 8, 2012)

Ditto surfaceone...it would have never occurred to me that it could be done let alone try myself! My curiosity is getting the best of me...can you tell us more Chris?


----------

